# Victim#1 for 09,



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

connected with this guy over the weekend. early morning, shot was true to the pumper. recover was only 60yrds. i will be focusing on elk now, how about you guys??
havent seen many photos. has it been slow or is no one posting??? any how enjoy the photos.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

Nice buck, congrats.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

NICE!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice buck there. congrats on a dandy.Good luck on your elk hunt.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice buck. Still looking for mine.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice. Still trying to get elk out of the way. Hope there are a few left when I get around to deer.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great buck, how about a smile!??


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Beautiful. I love the symmetry.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> Beautiful. I love the symmetry.


+1 Thats what caught my eye. Smile, you probably are. :lol: (under the mask).


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

You are a bad ass...


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

thanks everyone. I dont smile in pictures. I tried on a few and i did not like them. these pics really show the animal the best. who cares about the guy behind the velvet??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

LETTER-RIP said:


> thanks everyone. I dont smile in pictures. I tried on a few and i did not like them. these pics really show the animal the best. who cares about the guy behind the velvet??


I like your style!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> [quote="LETTER-RIP":3q3lx71u]thanks everyone. I dont smile in pictures. I tried on a few and i did not like them. these pics really show the animal the best. who cares about the guy behind the velvet??


I like your style! [/quote:3q3lx71u]

Stop hitting on the guy!


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Very nice buck!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice buck!!! Congrats to you!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice buck, haven't been able to look for deer yet, focusing on the antelope.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice one, good job.


----------



## Mtnland1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Congrats Nice Buck


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice buck! What unit was it?


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome Buck thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

NICE!!


----------

